# speedfan, core temp, everest all wrong?



## rampage (Mar 9, 2008)

ambient temp is 28c and speedfan, core temp, everest all report my cpu (e6750 stock + stock cooler) idle temp is 18>20c on both cores and load temps are 41>43c on both cores..

can this be right with a ambient temp of 28c and the pc in a micro case???


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 9, 2008)

doesn't seem correct, but then again that would i depend on where the ambient is coming from.  a more accurate test would be to measure the temp of the air coming into the case??


----------



## rampage (Mar 9, 2008)

ambient air temp is from a digital thermometer on the other side of the room, so the air going into to case is 28c


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 9, 2008)

If they are all posting the same results, that just might be. What does your bios tell you?


----------



## KBD (Mar 10, 2008)

for stock speeds and cooling seems about right, especially if its winter time, my stocked clocked FX-62 drops to 15-16C idle and about 30-35C load in the winter, but i use a Zalman 9500 and AS5.


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2008)

Use Real Temp, the DL link is at the bottom of post #1.  It's the only temp monitor that correctly reads Core2's.


----------



## Retrospekt (Mar 10, 2008)

I posted a similar issue over at OCN.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/304435-coretemp-vs-realtemp.html

It's a long read but a very interesting one.  It pretty much says this:

All temp monitoring programs use the TJmax to calculate the temperature.  Intel has NOT released accurate Tjmax readings for Core 2 Duo desktop processors.  All current programs (Except RealTemp, I think) use portable Core 2 Duo Tjmax (Intel only released TJmax for portable cpu's) as their reading in the program.  Tjmax also differs between stepping of each processor, but many programs do not adjust the TJmax for different steppings.  So pretty much Intel started a big mess of issues by not releasing accurate Tjmax for all desktop processors.



erocker said:


> Use Real Temp, the DL link is at the bottom of post #1.  It's the only temp monitor that correctly reads Core2's.



That's what I thought until reading the thread I posted.  How can anyone be sure?  Why Is realtemp reporting ridiculously different Tjmax for my processor (e4300).  CoreTemp tells me Tjmax is 100c, while RealTemp says 85c.  RealTemp also reports temperatures 15c lower, and in other people's cases, below ambient!  And we all know that's not possible with air cooling...


----------

